# Easter Mud Ride in Newton, TX



## duby05 (Dec 30, 2008)

for anyone who may be from around the area but dont know anything bout the ride its an allday ride we always have on easter weekend and is always a couple hundred people and so far i think there will be a better turn out than last year but anyone that love to try some pretty bad holes you should come there is one hole the ride ends at call Hemphill Hole...got the name cause used to be old road the hemphill long ago but is crazy sick hole  so everyone around the area hope to see yall there....if you go you wont miss my blue brute with orange racks lol :bigok:


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

i might try to make it. that is if my brute comes back from nats in one piece


----------

